# epoxy grout or urethane?



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to sell urethane grout to an architect that has spect out epoxy.......what can I say to him that will make him change or open up to the idea......for u urethane grouters out there! Thanks


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Although, this is true... I tell people that I'm allergic to it :laughing:
Good enough reason for me... if someone really wants epoxy then I have to sub out the grouting portion to a tile friend of mine from Palmyra, Pa


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Might just use that!...hahah


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's the application and why the push for urethane?


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I've used epoxy and although the results are great...I flat out just don't like using it. Its a good size job 1900 or so sq ft. 12x24 porcelin over ditra,over heated concrete, in a new home. I've always wanted to use urethane,but availability hasn't been there. Now one of my suppliers is making a big push for it and can get it in two days,17 different colors! I've also heard its easier to work with......just fishin for some input.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's my comparative post:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/urethane-grout-installation-tidbits-95592/index2/#post1232415


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Difference between Epoxy and Urethane Grouting*

I would point out to your architect that there is always the unknown when mixing grouts. The best thing I like about Urethane Grouts is that I can work slowly and keep the job clean and tidy. With a large commercial project you will be working against the clock and each batch needs to be mixed exactly the same.

I have only worked with epoxy grouts a couple of times and an equal amount with urethane. It felt much nicer knowing I didn't need to get all the area grouted and cleaned in X amount of time.

The fact that the Quartz Lock 2 grout I used for my home does not yellow in the sunlight was the tipping point for me.

Try both if you have time and compare.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow excellent rundown! When u say long term durability exactly what do u mean? Because of its shorter time on the market


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks John, the yellowing issue is a serious point on this one although the grout is darker, its on Riverside drive and backs up to lake st clair. Windows are almost the entire northwest side of the house!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Using Urethane Grout*

One of the best setters I know online is Rod from Katwyk Tile. His last two upscale projects both featured Quartz Lock 2 Grout. If Rod is using this on his jobs that tells me something.

Angus sold me on the product a year ago - I wish I listened better to Angus's cleaning process as the second time round I followed all the pointers and my production was up and the difficulty was way down.

Make sure you mix often and practice a little before going all in - the Urethane grout has a different feel and the cleaning process is a little different. I found that it doesn't kick up as quick in the joints and it is more forgiving with the "Tooling Process".

I have a White 4"x4" tile in my kitchen. Three kids. Two cats. We couldn't be happier with the end result. I love the "High White" colour and my wife thinks the 'Quartz' sparkles in just the right light and just the right angle.

JW


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet......sounds great ,I think with this rundown ill be able to convince him. Pretty pumped to use it! Thanks


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

EPOXY is in my blood , thats why i dont crack and nothing bothers me .. haha ! SPECTRALOCK 200IG . i drink two cups every morning before heading out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Architects don't know everything??? Now, you can give him another option. Just remember the "can't get wet for 3 day" rule with urethane.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> Architects don't know everything??? Now, you can give him another option. Just remember the "can't get wet for 3 day" rule with urethane.


It's 7 days

http://www.starquartz.com/grout-technical-data-sheet.html


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I've read 7 days also


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

my bad.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> my bad.


No drinks for you today!


----------

